# Life after A Horse Riding Injury



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't think you're fretting too much. You're obviously concerned about your safety, which is a good thing. 
Barrel racing is a very fast- paced sport. Often times the horses are very hot- headed and hard to control. Not always, but often. 
If you feel you are putting yourself in danger, have someone else race him or try a different sport with him. 
Good luck! 🙂


----------

